# Best Places to Eat for $10 or Less



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

I thought that it would be cool to start a thread on our favourite cheap eats in Vancouver. I've got some favourites that I frequent, but it would be great to expand the horizons a bit. A hate to "roll the dice" on restaurants, so I can't wait to find out your favourite places to eat in the Lower Mainland for $10 or less.

I'll start it off...

X-Site Bar and Grill, 4625 Hastings, Burnaby: $5.99 steak night (drink required) on Monday has to be the best deal around, not just because it's cheap, but because the meal is actually better than steak dinners I've been happy to throw down $20 for.

Chili Pepper House, Corner of Kingsway and Rupert: Great lunch special from 11:30 to 2:30. For $6.15 taxes included you get a good sized entree and a can of pop. There's a list of 20 or so options, all Indian/Chinese food.

Prayag Raj, Corner of Joyce and Kingsway: Unassuming Indian restaurant that specializes in Gujurati food. Unassuming is a bit of an understatement, but their food is absolutely incredible. It's a vegetarian buffet that is run by an elderly Indian woman who cooks up fresh naan and roti. The buffet is $8 taxes in. Seriously, check this place out.


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

Hmm. Take Sushi would be the one off the top of my mind. Close to the corner of Willingdon and Hastings. There combos are a great price, with the regular teriyaki box at $8.99 (both lunch and dinner). They're great at teriyaki (not too sweet) and tempura, with good sushi as well. Not like a LOT of the sushi places out there for the same price; this place actually uses good, fresh fish.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Stepho's. Greek restaurant on Davie St. Not one meal on the menu over $10, including lamb souvlaki, and big portions. You'll wait in line for 45 mins before getting a table, but totally worth it. Or, go with 4 friends and make a reservation. They don't take reservations under 5 people. Such good food, best greek I have had this side of Greece.

Also, Thai House on Robson. Great lunch special for like $8. Not sure dinner cost as I have only been there for lunch. Also really good food.


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

landsdown mall : TACO LUIS!!


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

how abotu dinners?


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Good to hear as I like to eat out a lot....I'll try the vegetarian indian place.....sound good.
I myself am a Subway man...can we mention that....Amelia's on 12 St and 7th Ave in New West has some great food for under the tenner. And Thirsty Duck on 12 st and 6th is also very good. Under the 10 ... not including beer....lol


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

My fav fish and chips, yes I know I eat fish. Is in North van at the Que (can't spell) in the food court at Montgomery fish and chips. I will worn though they are thin pieces just the way I like them. Trust me I know my fish and chips.


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad to get some responses, I'm going to check these places out!

I'll check out that fish and chips spot, I've been looking for a good one. I'm an East-Coaster spoiled by Maxwell's Plum and the like in Halifax 

Prayag Raj usually looks closed by the way. It's right beside the CIBC. Great food! They do take-out plates too.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

McDonald fast food


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

If you like Japanese Food (not sushi) then this place wins hands down!

Hi Genki
6680 Southoaks Crescent Burnaby, BC V5E 4N3

Get "Spicy Karagae Don" as that is a classic dish there and also the one that sells most. They also have authentic Japanese food and its really cheap. I get one bowl for $7.95 and I get full. Not many places out that that give me a tasty food that can fill me up AND be under $10

My other fav is Antons Pasta near Hastings. Avg price there is around $14, but its the best pasta ever. I think they have over 50 different types to choose from.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Subway 7$
Wendys extra value meal 4$


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Subway?
Compete the rest of this sentence:
Subway, eat ....

I don't eat out a lot but if you like chinese food, there are lots of small places in Richmond where you can have a good meal for $10 or less. Or there are some Vietnames places for their "Pho" soup. There is a Vietnamese restaurant very close by my place and we go there regularly and eat the Pho and spring roll combo for $8.50.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I love Sushi Oyama (across the street from KFC) just West of Kingsway & Royal Oak. It looks fancy on the outside, its very nicely decorated on the inside, the food is delicious, looks great & big portions, but with a small price. Most entrees are under $10 & their Dynamite roll has 2 prawn tempuras in it & is delicious.

For fish & chips we go to C-lovers in Coquitlam ($10.99 per person but all you can eat & includes a bottomless pop).

For Vietnamese, we like Pho99 near Lougheed & North Rd. in Coquitlam.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

i gotta go with mcdonalds =/ lol


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Edarion said:


> how abotu dinners?


Stepho's is lunch or dinner. I always go for dinner


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

McDeez is barely under $10 any more. 
I like the Bottle Tipper on Kingsway & Victoria.
If you want a real burger for the same price as you'll pay @ McDeez just walk across the street.
They have daily deals too(food & booze).
I luv their Honey sambal wings, sweet & spicy!!!
THe yam fries are to die for, fresh cut!!!
If anyone from this hood is curious, it used to be the old E&B, which changed into the Candybar.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Vera's Burger Shack. Well $10-12 or a combo. Great atmosphere, televised sports in most places, AWESOME (never frozen) burgers including turkey and lamb burgers. As well as veggie burgers, which are so convincing sometimes customers mistake them for a beef burger.

Yes I used to work there lol but hey... I ate Vera Burgers 4x a week and never gained a pound! They have won a few consumers choice awards, can't think of them off the top of my head.

Locations all over the GVRD.

...Oh! And they have YAM FRIES


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Pho place near surrey central station lol.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

kelly528 said:


> Vera's Burger Shack. Well $10-12 or a combo. Great atmosphere, televised sports in most places, AWESOME (never frozen) burgers including turkey and lamb burgers. As well as veggie burgers, which are so convincing sometimes customers mistake them for a beef burger.
> 
> Yes I used to work there lol but hey... I ate Vera Burgers 4x a week and never gained a pound! They have won a few consumers choice awards, can't think of them off the top of my head.
> 
> ...


I luv Vera's burgers!!!
Th G-Money burger is my fave!!!

I prefer Splitz sometimes over Vera's but, both are very close in taste.
The burger I get @ Splitz is $20 tho.


Since we're on burgers...
Tomohawks have some crazy @$$ burgers too.
A burger with a fired egg & a sausage. 
I always go for the breakfast, but I always notice ppl eating the crazy burgers too.
Next time I'm getting a burger.


As for Pho..
I like Pho Van on Fraser & Kingsway, Thai Son on Broadway just off Kingsway/Main.
Chau on Robson is great!!!(not $10 but they have a fusion of new school & Old school).
The best spring rolls I've ever had.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Tokyo Joe's in Richmond is pretty cheap and big quantities and freshness to boot!


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> If you like Japanese Food (not sushi) then this place wins hands down!
> 
> Hi Genki
> 6680 Southoaks Crescent Burnaby, BC V5E 4N3
> ...


Second the recommedation. I think they are affiliated with Fujiya chain of stores. Good home style cooking. When they use to have unagi on rice with udon as their special, my kids begged to go every week.


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

For Thai food the best by far is Chada Thai in Coquitlam. Their entire lunch menu is $10. The only place that I have had better Thai food is when I lived in Thailand.

_Our founder, Chef Brian Marchesi, formerly with Four Seasons Hotel in Vancouver, brought to Coquitlam a unique culinary experience that mixed his passion for Thai cuisine with his knowledge of fine European cuisine. His penchant for local ingredients illustrated how important international taste appeal can be when delivering traditional Thai cuisine. _


----------



## PatientZero3 (Apr 21, 2010)

target said:


> Stepho's. Greek restaurant on Davie St. Not one meal on the menu over $10, including lamb souvlaki, and big portions. You'll wait in line for 45 mins before getting a table, but totally worth it. Or, go with 4 friends and make a reservation. They don't take reservations under 5 people. Such good food, best greek I have had this side of Greece.
> 
> Also, Thai House on Robson. Great lunch special for like $8. Not sure dinner cost as I have only been there for lunch. Also really good food.


Oh god no. That place is disgusting. I know I worked in the kitchen at that place for about an hour. They reuse the meat off the plates that are returned to the kitchen. Well, at least the parts that don't look chewed.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

omg. I'm glad I don't eat out often.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

PatientZero3 said:


> Oh god no. That place is disgusting. I know I worked in the kitchen at that place for about an hour. They reuse the meat off the plates that are returned to the kitchen. Well, at least the parts that don't look chewed.


Ooooohhhhhh Noooooo!!!!
I never ate there before so I'm relieved.
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Food court at crystal mall (beside metro town) allmost all the places only take cash, excellent variety of chinese fast food. Burnaby.

Sushi Town in Coquitlam the largest portions of sushi and sashimi extreme value great quality and cute cute waitreses .

pho 99 at coquitlam right beside save on foods near chapters. once a week or so I go with my kids and then go for ice cream right next door at the marble slab ( wich costs more than the pho)


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

PatientZero3 said:


> Oh god no. That place is disgusting. I know I worked in the kitchen at that place for about an hour. They reuse the meat off the plates that are returned to the kitchen. Well, at least the parts that don't look chewed.


 Anyone called Canada Health on them? How long ago did you work there?


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

For my money it has to be Nando's, haven't had a bad experience there yet, and it is great food that is relatively healthy. I would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

If you want really good authentic Porteguse BBQ chicken, go the Casa Verde(Friend place, family own & operated), on the Old Commercial Drive, just around the corner of Trout lake.
Every weekend the BBQ chicken over charcoal & flames.
You have to get there early because they sell out fast!!!
Ppl from out of town come here just for the chicken.
You can call to reserve a few but usually they're gone quick.

Not under $10 but not much over & worth every single cent.


----------



## Aquaman91 (May 4, 2010)

Paradise donair in new westminster on 12 st. Excellent food and pretty cheap, make sure to try the rice plate.


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

no no not paradise. lol i wouldn't eat that if you paid me . walk one block down or one block up and go to donair star or donair town. So much better than paradise


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

Budgies Burrito at the start of Kingsway across from the library/community centre.

12 inch burrito, drink and small tip for $10


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Not to hijack a thread that I started, but speaking of donairs, does anyone know where to get a REAL donair in this town? I'm talking KoD/Greco style. I've had "Halifax" donairs here in Vancouver, but they have all fallen short. Hate to say 

Back to best places to eat for under $10, check out Kedah House at 1652 SE Marine Drive. They have an awesome Malaysian buffet for $10, weekends only. Great salad bar, and plenty of satay sauce.


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Angel Cafe on Fraser st and 43rd. They have everything. Chinese food, pasta, sandwiches etc. Always busy lunch specials and most of it under 10 bucks includes drinks. Love it!.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Pho 99---the "regular"--light and super quick (like 5 minutes)

Ditto on X-site Grill- bar and grill type food but cheap.

With sushi, the sashimi is the "tall all" factor. You tell what your in for with the tuna.....mushy and fishy..look out. firm and translucent...your in business.


----------



## moosily (Apr 30, 2010)

Pad Thai on Broadway and Main. Lunch Specials are 6.95 served till 4:00, all rice dices are great and can never finish the plate.(don't order the pad thai)


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

darb said:


> Budgies Burrito at the start of Kingsway across from the library/community centre.
> 
> 12 inch burrito, drink and small tip for $10


Which Library?
I luv Mexican food.

I find Red Burito nice too.
Corner of Commercial & 1st AVE.
you can get a nice luch/dinner for less the $10 too.


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump 

Any in Surrey Langley


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

La Charcuterie in surrey i think, maybe langley.

aka the sandwich nazi. the owner is crazy but the sandwiches are massive (feeds 2-3 people)


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

kaisa said:


> la charcuterie in surrey i think, maybe langley.
> 
> Aka the sandwich nazi. The owner is crazy but the sandwiches are massive (feeds 2-3 people)


It's before the golden ears bridge.. same road...

Just don't eat the mayonnaise.....


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

kaisa said:


> La Charcuterie in surrey i think, maybe langley.
> 
> aka the sandwich nazi. the owner is crazy but the sandwiches are massive (feeds 2-3 people)


This place is NUTS! When I worked in Port Kells I used to go there for lunch. HUGE subs, high quality deli meats, crazy crazy owner who will turn anything into a blatent innuendo (not that it's hard to do while making massive sandwiches).

You could take half the meat off of one of these sandwiches and make your own for a week! Way cheaper than the grocery store.

http://www.sandwichnazi.com/


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Sargasso said:


> http://www.sandwichnazi.com/


Don't make the same mistake I did and click on " Dance of the Sandwich Nazi " in the Links section.


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

BostonBob said:


> Don't make the same mistake I did and click on " Dance of the Sandwich Nazi " in the Links section.


Don't make the same mistake I did and investigate what Boston Bob means by this


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

BostonBob said:


> Don't make the same mistake I did and click on " Dance of the Sandwich Nazi " in the Links section.





Sargasso said:


> Don't make the same mistake I did and investigate what Boston Bob means by this


Don't say that I didn't warn you.  It's highly unlikely that I would go there but if I ever do I'm going to watch to make sure that he washes his hands before making my sandwich.


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

theres a video on youtube of him showing his $75,000 check from bc lottery and a few other things...viewer discretion advised...just type in sandwich nazi to find it


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

California sushi has some decent priced large portion combos around $10.

Of course if i go for sushi, i get a ton of combos, not just the one, lol. Im fat, what can i say.


----------



## Tariandra (Jun 3, 2010)

Royal City Thai on Columbia St. in New West has a great lunch menu for 6.95. comes with salad, spring roll and soup plus main entree!!! Super delicious!


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

Sargasso said:


> Don't make the same mistake I did and investigate what Boston Bob means by this


I think I've temporarily lost my appetite.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

For all of those who work downtown (Vancouver) or surrounding areas, Takis Taverna 1106 Davie street ( thurlow is cross street) has some great lunch prices. $ 7.95 souvlaki (lamb/beef/pork/chicken) , moussaka , calamari , lamb(kleftiko) ! There's others too , but i cant recall.I worked there many years , and still cover an odd shift here and there.You wont be disapointed , and it sure beats eating out at those 'fast food outlets.Any info , pm for details ! Happy eating !


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

veras burger shack (theyre all over)
or hondas3000's house if you like fish.


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

cpool said:


> For my money it has to be Nando's, haven't had a bad experience there yet, and it is great food that is relatively healthy. I would recommend it to anyone.


LOl i work at Nandos my boss owns the abby 2

-Mike


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

haha..japadog?..or even costco food...even better under 5 dollars

i go to wo fung in the aberdeen centre mall for fried chicken wings plus a cold drink..under $10

fish and chips in steveston village...or 

go to nancy's restauarnt on victoria and 37 in vancouver..order a plate of noodles/rice//yada usually under $10


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

PatientZero3 said:


> Oh god no. That place is disgusting. I know I worked in the kitchen at that place for about an hour. They reuse the meat off the plates that are returned to the kitchen. Well, at least the parts that don't look chewed.


Stephos or Thai house??!
Say it aint' so!


----------

